# OTTAWA, OH - "Brutus" -Young B & T Male - Cute!!



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Brutus was e-mailed to me to cross post. He was recently brought in as a stray to the Putnam County Dog Pound in Ottawa, OH.*

*His Petfinder post says he is around 1-2 years old and appears to be healthy. He likes attention, loves to play, and knows some basic commands like "sit" and "shake". He even goes back to his cage when told to go into his kennel! The shelter cannot believe that someone is not looking for this boy, but so far nobody has come for him.*

*If you'd like to know more about him or take him into your home or rescue, please contact the shelter at the phone number or e-mail address given below. *

*Upon adoption, Brutus will be neutered for free; will receive free dog food, 5-way vaccine and leash/collar! *

*Ottawa, OH is about 50 miles southwest of Toledo.*

*BRUTUS*




























Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Brutus: Petfinder

*Putnam County Dog Shelter* 
Putnam County Fairgrounds 
East Second Street 
Ottawa, OH 45875 
(419) 523-8617 
[email protected]

Brutus can be seen at the shelter on Thursdays 12pm -1pm and on Saturdays 9am - 10am or by appointment by calling (419) 523-8617 and leave a message.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh my gosh I LOVE him!! I wish I lived closer than Nebraska!!!


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

I'll check him out...anyone able to help with pull and transport to get this boy to MD/VA?


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Krystal -

I can likely help with transport and possibly pull if needed - but I can't overnight or hold him. 

After you talk to the shelter, let me know - I'm pretty sure they have volunteers who will help with transport also. Not sure of the route to MD/VA, but I'd like to help with an OH leg!


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks, Pat! I've left a message with the shelter to contact me about him. Just waiting now.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

He's GORGEOUS !!!!!! I hope he gets to you Krystal---------I also have a plea out to you for the SWEETHEART at Chickamauga Shelter--could you take a look? He seems to be a terrific friendly, playful guy...


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Brutus' listing is no longer active - hope he found a good home! *


----------

